# Un poc vs una mica



## ruivinho

Algú em podria explicar la diferencia entre "una mica (de)" i "un poc (de)". Estava parlant amb la meva professora de catala', i volia dir la paraula "a bit" i vaig dir "un poc" en lloc d'una mica. La meva professora em va corregir, disent que no és correct dir 'un poc', pero' estic segur que ja ho he sentit. Algú m'explica? Gracies.


----------



## Lurrezko

Totes dues són correctes. No hi ha cap diferència de sentit, és només una qüestió dialectal.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

ruivinho said:


> Algú em podria explicar la diferencia _diferència_ entre "una mica (de)" i "un poc (de)". Estava parlant amb la meva professora de catala', i volia dir la paraula "a bit" i vaig dir "un poc" en lloc d'una mica. La meva professora em va corregir, disent dient (o d_igué/va dir_) que no és correct (?)  (_correcte o corrent_?) dir 'un poc', pero' estic segur que ja (?) (jo?) ho he sentit. Algú m'explica/ _m'ho explica_? Gracies.




Sorry! Per les petites correccions.

Jo, igual que Lurrezko, considere ambues formes correctes. Personalment utilitze més la forma "una mica", millor dit ,dic: "Una miqueta" (els valencians tenim tendència a l'abús dels diminutius.), però sens rebutjar, per a res, la forma "un poc". Potser, buscant-li tres peus al gat, "una mica" seria de la parla familiar.

Salutacions.


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Sorry! Per les petites correccions.
> 
> Jo, igual que Lurrezko, considere ambues formes correctes. Personalment utilitze més la forma "una mica", millor dit ,dic: "Una miqueta" (els valencians tenim tendència a l'abús dels diminutius.), però sens rebutjar, per a res, la forma "un poc". Potser, buscant-li tres peus al gat, "una mica" seria de la parla familiar.
> 
> Salutacions.


 
Es tan propi l'ús dels diminutius, que diria jo que a la parla comuna una miqueta no es considerat per molta gent ni tan sols una diminutivització, al haver espentat en la parla comuna en significat i ús a *mica*, així segons quines comarques pots fins i tot sentir diminutius a partir de miqueta com *miquiueta *i  diminutius de mica en zones que seria estrany sentir *mica *com *micotiua *(de fet quan estava estudiant, una volta recorde una discusió molt divertida de quina cosa era més xicoteta una miquiueta o una micotiua).

Respecte a la diferència entre una miqueta i un poc a les comarques que conec, seria bàsicament en el registre del seu ús. Miqueta molt més asovint dins d'un registre oral i *poc *com la versió més adhient en el registre escrit.


----------



## Lurrezko

A la parla de Barcelona, *un poc* pràcticament no se sent: la forma habitual és *una mica*, en tots els registres. Com a diminutiu de mica, apunto també *una micona*, que sempre m'ha agradat molt.

Salut


----------



## ryba

Hola, bon dia.

Jo he vist un parell de cops forers de l'est de Catalunya corregir estudiants de català que deien _un poc_, encara que _un poc _en si no sigui pas un catellanisme. Cf. occità _un pauc_ [ym 'paw_k_] o [ym 'pɔw_k_], _un pòc_  [ym 'pɔk] en gascó. O francès _un peu_... A part del valencià, també s'utilitza _un poc_ en català  septentrional (el català de Catalunya Nord) i en català balear (el català de les Illes Balears).

Ho feien per la bona raó que no pertany  al dialecte oriental tal com es parla a Catalunya, que és la modalitat que apren la majoria dels estudiants de català a l'estranger. També existeix _un xic_. Potser un dia la percepció del que és oriental central i del que no ho és canvïi i es deixarà de percebre aquestes coses com a dialectalismes.


----------



## germanbz

ryba said:


> Hola, bon dia.
> 
> Jo he vist un parell de cops forers de l'est de Catalunya corregir estudiants de català que deien _un poc_, encara que _un poc _en si no sigui pas un catellanisme. Cf. occità _un pauc_ [ym 'paw_k_] o [ym 'pɔw_k_], _un pòc_  [ym 'pɔk] en gascó. O francès _un peu_... A part del valencià, també s'utilitza _un poc_ en català  septentrional (el català de Catalunya Nord) i en català balear (el català de les Illes Balears).
> 
> Ho feien per la bona raó que no pertany  al dialecte oriental tal com es parla a Catalunya, que és la modalitat que apren la majoria dels estudiants de català a l'estranger. També existeix _un xic_. Potser un dia la percepció del que és oriental central i del que no ho és canvïi i es deixarà de percebre aquestes coses com a dialectalismes.



La hipercorrecció ha sigut un gran defecte en esta llengua que amb un ànim exagerat de _neteja i homogeneització, _prou voltes ha arrossegant molts mots correctes de la parla comuna i tradicionals llevant-li naturalitat i vitalitat. En gran mesura el dialecte que més ha patit per eixa raó ha estat el valencià en el que els absurds pol.litic-gramaticals dugueren fins fa ben poc al fet de que per utilitzar o no una o altra paraula ú fora assenyalat com afí o no o qual tendència pol.litica,existint "paraules prohibides" segons qui les mirara des de una o altra òptica llingüística.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

La modalitat que vaig aprendre jo efectivament és la oriental o, més aviat, barcelonina... però la meva professora actual, que és de Badalona, em va dir que "un poc" (que jo pensava que era un castellanisme) en veritat s'usava en alguns dialectes.


----------



## germanbz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> La modalitat que vaig aprendre jo efectivament és la oriental o, més aviat, barcelonina... però la meva professora actual, que és de Badalona, em va dir que "un poc" (que jo pensava que era un castellanisme) en veritat s'usava en alguns dialectes.



S'utilitza i ja des de ben antic:

_Après *un poc* espai que l'ermità hagué fet llevar lo Rei, alleujades les sues      llàgrimes, féu principi a tals paraules._

Tirant lo Blanch. 1490 Joanot Martorell.


----------



## Peano

Ruivinho, em temo que la teva professora no és gaire fiable. T'aconsello que consultis online el diccionari oficial DIEC2, o el diccionari Alcover-Moll del 1962 (Català-Valencià-Balear) que és encara més complet. En els dos trobaràs això: _*Un poc: una mica*_.
Algú et podria dir que *un poc* és dialectal, però de fet *una mica* és tan dialectal o més (del català central). Per cert, *mica* és un "fals amic" del castellà *miga* ("partícula de pa"). Els dos provenen del llatí *mica*, "partícula".


----------

